# Archive footage reveals British inventor reached space thirty years before Bezos and Branson



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2021)

Archive footage reveals British inventor reached space thirty years before Bezos and Branson
					

The space race between privately-funded businessmen was pre-empted by a single British inventor in the late 1980s, it has emerged.




					newsthump.com


----------



## Robin (Jul 22, 2021)

I remember seeing the documentary footage that Wallace recorded, they showed it on Telly one Christmas.  The best bit was when he was having difficulty blasting off, and remembered (or his co-pilot Gromit remembered) he hadn’t taken the handbrake off.


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 22, 2021)

The wallpaper inside Wallace’s rocket is identical to that which I had in my bedroom when I was a teenager!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 22, 2021)

Sally71 said:


> The wallpaper inside Wallace’s rocket is identical to that which I had in my bedroom when I was a teenager!


I looked to see if there was a still of that; but sadly, not.

But you have always seen blasts from the past  eg chestnut pale fencing of fields in eg sheep rustling scenes - once seen around every council house garden in the country.  (If they had a better fence or a wall - why on earth were they still allowed to live in a council house if they had that much disposable income? - were my thoughts as a teenager)


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 22, 2021)

This is the stuff!


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 23, 2021)

Jules Verne made it a century earlier, in A Trip to the Moon. Any fule kno that.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 23, 2021)

Classic W&G, made me laugh Northie.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2021)

mikeyB said:


> Jules Verne made it a century earlier, in A Trip to the Moon. Any fule kno that.


I remember Lionel Jeffries going too, in Victorian times


----------

